# trailer bunk boards



## crankbait09 (Mar 9, 2014)

I am in the process of replacing the bunk boards on my jon boat trailer. the ones that were currently there look to be pressure treated.

if I were to buy standard 2x4's and seal them with some type of sealant, would they work just as well?? Do they have to be pressure treated?

yes, i will be carpeting them over


----------



## ggoldy (Mar 9, 2014)

I've read here that treated is bad. Spruce or cedar is good. I believe it. Being a jon boat(flat bottom) turn the 2x4's flat rather than vertical to provide wider support(may have to change brackets) and have them extend an inch past your transom.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## crankbait09 (Mar 9, 2014)

Please disregard this. I saw another thread identical to this dated 2010, which answered my questions.

Thank you


----------

